# My Ball Turner



## ronboley (Jun 1, 2014)

OK so this is my first project with my new machinery.  My new HF 7x10 lathe and mini mill are set up and I've experimented around with them by turning an aluminum, knurled cap for an as yet to be determined tool and I've milled flat and square a HF vise to use until I buy a "real" vise.  So this ball turner is my first "real" project.  I made just about every mistake in the book, had to "fix" a thing or two and actually completed the tool and used it to turn the brass "ball" for the handle.  Thanks to Steve Bedair for his web site information and ball turner design, Martin Kennedy's Ball Turner design and to "woodcutter" (yet another ball cutter thread) for a basis for my ball turner design.  

My ball turner design was adapted to my lathe.  I added a set screw to the body of the turner to fix the main rotation bolt from tightening and loosening during use as woodcutter did on his.  I don't know how this problem would be avoided without a set screw, but maybe I'm missing something.  Notice one of my carbide tips is brazed to the cutting tool.  I did manage to find an M2.5 tap and drill (from a hobby railroading web site) but managed to break it off in the second hole.  So rather than remake the whole tool I brazed the carbide tip in place.  I also mis drilled the hole for the pin between the screw holes in the base...still not sure how it got off center, but it did.  As I said, not pretty, but it does work.  Maybe my second project will be more attractive.

Best thing is I feel like I'm learning a lot in a short period of time.  The mistakes have been fixable and a usual I may be old but at lest I'm slow...

I still can't get the pictures to stay right side up....


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 1, 2014)

Looks good:goodjob:


----------



## stevecmo (Jun 1, 2014)

For your first project...........YOU DONE GOOD!  :thumbsup:


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 1, 2014)

For your first project it came out good and I've seen Steve Bedair' plans you followed them pretty well , I was always told we learn from our mistakes so I must be a genius by now.
steve


----------

